# LaTeX neu erlernen



## Frankdfe (11. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Ich überlege mir zur Zeit, ob ich mich in LaTeX einarbeiten soll. Ich habe momentan noch keine Ahnung davon.

Wie lange dauert es bis man einfache Texte erstellen kann (ohne Grafiken, aber mit Kapitel, Inhaltsverzeichnis, Hervorhebungen, ...) ? Geht das schnell ? 

Gruß 

Frank


----------



## Thomas Kuse (11. Februar 2004)

Mich interessiert das auch mal...hab schon einige Legenden von LaTeX gehört aber bald muss ich meine Bachelor-Arbeit schreiben und teste nun die Layout-Programme auf Funktionalität.


----------



## mathiu (12. Februar 2004)

ich bin gerade dran, meine gesamte diplomarbeits-doku in LaTeX zu schreiben...

Mir gefällt das ganze sehr, besonders wegen der Konvertierungsmöglichkeiten in pdf, html usw.
übrigens sind sehr viele dokus im netz ursprünglich in Latex geschrieben worden..sieht zwar sehr nach Standard-Page aus, aber man will schliesslich infos.

Es braucht schon ein wenig Zeit bis man sich mit Latex angefreundet hat....da halt alle formatierungen mit Befehlen gemacht werden müssen..

Wirklich ärgerlich kann es mit Bildern sein, die teilweise nicht richtig angezeigt werden...aber auch diese Hürde schafft man meistens..

also ich empfehle es nur weiter, auch wenn es Standard-Word-User wahrscheinlich hassen würden.


----------



## Geek (14. Februar 2004)

Google-Suche: "Latex Kochbuch"


----------



## stephan_seufert (6. März 2004)

*LaTeX lernen*

Zum erlernen würde ich die Bücher von Helmut Kopka empfehlen. Wenn man erst mal den Header hat, dann ist der Rest eigentlich  nur noch learnig-by-doing. Es bringt meiner Meinung nach nichts ein komplettes Buch zu lesen, eher eine kurze Einführung und dann halt bei Gelegenheit nachschlagen wenn man etwas braucht und dazu ist der Kopka sehr gut geeignet. Einen passenden Dokumentheader findet man leicht irgendwo im Netz ansonsten kann ich mal einen posten. Nach ca. 2 Wochen Eingewöhnung sollte es ganz gut klappen. Für einige Feinheiten braucht man halt etwas länger. 
Weiterhin würde ich für Grafiken dann XFig empfehlen, da dieses einen ziemlich coolen Combined PS/LaTeX Export hat, so dass man die Bilder nicht per Hand malen muss und trotzdem LaTeX-Schriften in der Zeichnung verwenden kann. 
Bei Fragen könnt ihr auch gerne ins IRCNet in den Channel #tex kommen.

Viele Grüsse,
Stephan

P.S. Eine gute Kurzeinführung ist zum Beispiel die von Partl:
http://elib.uni-stuttgart.de/opus/doku/gestaltung/latexkurz.pdf


----------



## LeC (10. März 2004)

einfache texte schreiben ist kinderleicht ich geb mal ein einfaches beispiel womit ich zum beispiel ein protokoll geschrieben habe:

\documentclass[a4paper]{article}
\usepackage{a4,german}                   %%denn ganzen kram 
\usepackage[latin1]{inputenc}            %%braucht man zu anfang eigendlich nicht
\usepackage[T1]{fontenc}
\usepackage[dvips]{graphicx}
\usepackage{multicol}
\usepackage{listings}
\usepackage{subfigure}


\author {Name}
\date {22.Septemper 2003 }
\title {Protokol}

\begin{document}
\maketitle
\tableofcontents   %macht nen inhaltverzeichniss
\section{Kapitel 1}
Dies ist das erste kapitel 
\subsection{unterkapittel}
\section{Kapitel 2}
Dies ist das 2. kapitel


----------



## mo280752 (24. November 2004)

*Re: LaTeX neu erlernen lohnt immer!*

Ich bin (leider) erst recht spät (aber nicht zu spät) auf LaTeX gestoßen. Na ja - meine Diplomarbeit musste ich 1978 noch auf der Schreibmaschine schreiben (beinahe hätte ich sie wohl noch in Keilschrift schreiben müssen). 

 Aber jetzt ernsthaft - ich nutze LaTeX in einer heterogenen Betriebssystem-Umgebung (SCO-UNIX-Server + Windows-Clients (von 9x - XP) und erzeuge nun mit kleinem Aufwand unter UNIX Textfiles, die ich mit einem selbstgeschriebenen Visual-Basic-Programm vollautomatisch nach LaTeX und dann nach PDF umsetze. Klappt - nach ein paar Stunden tüfteln - bestens.

 Problemloser habe ich noch nie eine Bilddatenbank (unter Windows) + eine Faktura-Lösung (unter UNIX) zu bebilderten Angeboten kombiniert.

  Fazit: Beschäftigung mit LaTeX lohnt!

  S.Möller


----------

